# RP auf RP Servern?



## spectrumizer (17. September 2008)

WAAAAGH!

Wie sind eure Erfahrungen bzgl. des RP auf den entsprechenden Servern?

Auf Egrimm ists mir persönlich in meiner ganzen Zeit (Rang 11 nun) bisher nur 2x passiert, dass ich welche gesehen hab, die sich etwas RP-mäßig verhalten haben, indem die beiden sich an die Sprach- und Namensregeln gehalten haben.

Der Rest hält sich zwar auch meistens an Fantasy-Namen, aber sagen entweder garnix, nichtmal wenn du direkt vor ihnen stehst und sie ansprichst - Orkaniziert natürlich - bei 'ner PQ zB "Kann'sch da in eurem Haufn mitmosch'n?" (ooc: inv plx) oder nur OOC. Von "lol der huso will ja bier" über "omg wie die aussehen" bis hin zu "lern erstma schreiben xD" ist mir in der kurzen Zeit schon alles passiert. Irgendwie geben sich die Leute auch sehr "steril", hab ich den Eindruck oder haben nur das "Open RvR" gelesen, den "RP" Zusatz aber gekonnt ignoriert.

Wie ists euch ergangen? Würde mir persönlich viel mehr WAAAGH! und viel weniger lol wünschen!


----------



## BattleMage (17. September 2008)

Also positiv ist mir auf Egrimm bisher die Gilde Steel Wind aufgefallen, die beitreiben auch "gesprochenes" Rollenspiel wenn sie unterwegs sind. Ansonsten ein paar Individuuen, die sich ums Rollenspiel bemühen, ja. Der Großteil ignoriert aber, dass es sich um einen RP Server handelt.


----------



## Kyalh Blütenklinge (17. September 2008)

@ spectrumizer

Für alle RP'ler die gerne Gleichgesinnte treffen würden und eine Community suchen, wäre war-rp.de die richtige Adresse, auch wenn der Großteil davon auf *"Huss"* spielt. Es gibt dort trotzdem aber eine Plattform auch für die Egrimm-Spieler! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Schaut es euch doch einfach mal an!

Grüße - 
Kyalh Blütenklinge


----------



## Audara (18. September 2008)

Also soweit ich das auf Huss erlebt habe wird hier von vielen richtig RP betrieben und auch der umgang in Öffentlichen Gruppen ist meist in gutem RP gehalten


----------



## spectrumizer (18. September 2008)

Gut, dann fang ich auf Huss wohl auch noch 'nen Char an. Entweder ist der Chat auf Egrimm kaputt oder die Leute interessierts einfach nicht.


----------



## Slaneesh (18. September 2008)

Hey super, zwar nur ein RP Thread im buffed Forum aber dafür einer der direkt weitergeholfen hat.
Nun weiß ich auf welchem Server mein erster Char (was es auch immer sein wird, Dunkelelf Zauberer?) erstellt werden wird, danke!

"Mit scharfem Stahl und kaltem Herzen werden wir auf unsere Feinde herniederfahren. Die Schwachen sollen sterben, auf dass die Starken überdauern, und niemandem soll Gnade gezeigt werden. Dann, und nur dann werden unsere Feinde erfahren, was Angst wirklich bedeutet." Malekith, Hexenkönig von Naggaroth


----------



## Sisloc (18. September 2008)

Die Dunkelelfe streicht mit einem Finger über die Schneide ihrer blutbefleckten Klinge als sie euch aus dem 
Augenwinkel anblickt. 
"Ist es nicht gefährlich ungestüme Reden zu halten. Manch einer bekäme noch einen falschen Eindruck und 
würde Blind ins nächste Messer laufen" 
Ihre Augen funkeln und ein lüsternes lächeln legt sich über ihre Lippen. Dann leckt sie ihren blutigen Finger ab und verschwindet im nächsten Schatten. *Denk darüber nach*


einfach mal bisserl warten. viele kennen sich mit war noch so garnet aus.. ich bin schon manchmal überfordert wenn
ich von der arbeit komm meine quests unter einen hut zu bringen, mit der ganzen mechanik klarzukommen und
dann noch auf das rundherum zu achten^^ bin ja halbe zeit nur am questtext und wälzer des wissens lesen xD

man muss die leute ermuntern auch so mehr in der art zu schreiben. wenn jem lol oder omg im say schreibt einfach anflüstern ob er nicht einfach *lacht* schreiben könne.
einige brauchen vieleicht auch erstmal "ihre" geschichte und "ihr" verhalten. einfach mal bisserl warten, das wird schon.

bin auch auf egrimm und versuche schon immer mit anderen in kontak zu treten, oder einfach nur gekonnte begrüßungen oder verabschiedungen hinzubekommen^^ ist halt einfach alles so neu und das muss entdeckt werden, dann kann man sich auch aufs spiel und vorallem das rp-spiel konzentrieren.


----------



## hartek (18. September 2008)

Ich spiel RP nicht bis ins kleinste Detail aus, aber hatte schon einige nette kleine Szenen.

Was mir auf Huss vor allem gefaellt ist der hoeffliche Umgang miteinander, bisher bin ich weder Beleidigungen noch derber MMOG Sprache (lol,omg,inc,fotm etc) begegnet. Was ich mit den Gildies dann im TS bequatscht steht ja nochmal auf einer anderen Seite, denn fuer gewoehnlich liegt man im Gras, wenn man
"Entschuldigt, Herr Zwerg, wuerdet ihr die Guete besitzen und Euer Schild zwischen meiner Robe und der daher eilenden, axtschwingenden Gruenhaut halten? Ich waer Euch sehr verbunden."
.. erst einmal ausschreiben will.

Im Spiel selbst ist mein Zwerg aber ein Zwerg - und kein RL Warhammer Suchti ;o)


----------



## spectrumizer (18. September 2008)

*Stellt sein Schild und sein Schwert an das Waffenregal und legt die schwere Rüstung neben das Lagerfeuer ab*
"Da war&#8217;n gute Schlacht&#8217;n heut! Da Stump&#8217;nz un&#8217; da Mänsch&#8217;n hatt&#8217;n auf uns'rem Land keinä Chancä! Dafür hab&#8217;n se unz abä'n bissl' im Nordland gemoscht. Egal! Morg&#8217;n gehtz ja weita! WAAAGH!"

--

Ja, heute gings auf Egrimm ganz gut. Der Release scheint 'nen guten Schwung reingespühlt zu haben. War 'n wunderbarer RvR-Abend, wo wir in paar kleinen Grüppchen erst quer durch Ekrund gezogen sind und alles überwalzt haben, was da ankam und dann ab ins Nordland. Dort gabs dann aber für uns hartes Brot zu knappern! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



War zwar kein Hardcore-RP, zB in der Warband war fast nur OOC, in der Charakter-Sprache haben sich aber so gut wie alle an RP gehalten. Sehr gemütlich.


----------



## Hammerschild (19. September 2008)

Wir hatten heute Abend das erste Gildentreffen in Altdorf und haben uns extra eine sehr ruhige Ecke dafür gesucht. Wir wurden somit nicht durch OOCler gestört.

Danach sind wir mit allen Mann in die Trolllande gegangen um dort ein wenig Spass zu haben. Zu uns sind dort noch weitere Spieler gestossen und überall war nettes Rollenspiel im Gange. 
Vielen Dank nochmal an die netten Gilden und Einzelspieler die mit uns als Warband durch die Gegend gezogen sind.


Sicherlich ist nicht alles Hardcore RP gewesen ... aber zum Glück hat dass auch keiner bei uns verlangt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Siccaria (19. September 2008)

Also ich muss sagen - das RP auf Huss hat mich bisher überzeugt. Ist zwar nur ein kleiner Server (bevölkerungsmässig) aber dafür hab ich in den ersten Tagen gleich eine ganze Menge RP angetroffen. Vielleicht ist es ein Glück das es nur einen [D] RP Server gibt, da kommen dann mehr zusammen und das fehlende RvR bewirkt das sich da auch weniger Leute registrieren die... der falsche Spielertypus sind (und ausserdem will ich auch mal ein Lowlevelgebiet RP-technisch besuchen können ohne mich in Geflügel zu verwandeln).


----------



## Alurchenegga (19. September 2008)

Moin,

hat sich erledigt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Danke




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Metalrabe (19. September 2008)

also ich bin auch auf Egrimm und ich muss sagen , sobald ich anfange RP zu sprechen bleiben alle stehen drehen sich um und sagen verzieh dich auf nen RP server du boon..... ich meine hallo??? das ist ein RP server sind die ganzen kleinen suchtis schon so besessen dass sie nichtmal mehr lesen können und einfach wie bekloppt auf die tasten hämmeern bis sie iwo eingeloggt werden??

dann wiederrum hab ich jemanden getroffen der mich erstmal ninjainvited hat und als ich was gesagt habe kahm er angelaufen, hat mich angestarrt, aus der gruppe geworfen und dann wieder invited ... ich glaube RP macht verrückt xD

und RP hm joah hab ich auch schon öfters mal gelesen aber meistens iwie so WOW RP, sagt mir nen kleiner gobbo schamane auf einmal Seid gegrüßt ehrenwerter Barbar.... barbaren sind kampfmaschinen und gobblins sind keine engländer ... iwie fühl ich mich da hintergangen mitm RP


----------



## Hammerschild (19. September 2008)

> sagen verzieh dich auf nen RP server du boon



Anscheinend sind auf Zerstörungsseite wohl recht viele OOCler (ich nenne sie mal so anstatt Spaggen ) unterwegs.

Einzige Methode die mir da einfällt ist es massig Tickets (besonders bei obigen Aussagen) zu schreiben oder die OOCler zu ignorieren.


... stop .. gibt ja noch eine andere Methode :

Wechsel zur Seite der Ordnung oder geh auf Core RP Server Huss. Da sind wenigstens RPler auf Seiten der Zerstörung vorhanden.


----------



## Deathcrusher (19. September 2008)

bin ein bischen verwundert das ihr alle schreibt dass das RP auf Huss so gut sein soll.

Also mein Zelot ist jetzt level 6 und bisher hat außer mir noch keiner Rp gemacht.

Im allgemeinen chat ist bisher wenig bis gar nichts los. Ansonsten klappt das Gruppenspiel aufgrund der Spielmechanik natürlich hervoragend.

Liegt das an der Zerstörungsseite oder hab ich einfach noch nicht genug gesehen.

würd mich auf ein wenig gepflegtes Rp auf nem Rp server schon freuen und kein immerwährendes ooc gelaber.


----------



## Vesariilya (20. September 2008)

Deathcrusher schrieb:


> bin ein bischen verwundert das ihr alle schreibt dass das RP auf Huss so gut sein soll.
> 
> Also mein Zelot ist jetzt level 6 und bisher hat außer mir noch keiner Rp gemacht.
> 
> ...



Teilweise stimme ich dem zu. Gut auf seiten der Zerstörung kann ich es leider nicht beurteilen, allerdings fallen in den Szenarien die namen schon arg auf. Denn auf seiten der zerstörung trifft man schon jene typischen namen *kopf vs tisch* freut mich immer wenn sie sich dann die zähne ausbeißen.

RP kaum vorhanden *hmmm* RP mit nonGildlern, kommt sehr selten vor das muss ich schon sagen. Bisher hatte ich aber 3 mal das vergnügen (ich bin schon 17 mit meiner erzmagierin) für mein geschmack auch etwas zuwenig RP

Was mich eher stört, ist die Tatsache das wieder viele "englischsprachige" bzw Gilden und Spieler mit englischen bezeichnungen herumlaufen. Was ist daran so schwer, eine gilde anstatt "Dragonflame" -> Orden der (Drachenflamme) zu nennen? Das war jetzt nur ein Beispiel daich keine Gilden hier an den Pranger stellen möchte, jedoch finde ich es schade das man das nicht deutsch halten kann. aber vielleicht liegt es ja auch daran das die "deutsche" sprache wohl nicht in ist in dem MMORPG Dschungel....

Ich für meinen Teil würde auf Huss generell gern mehr kommunikation sehen. denn die Chats sind ja fast leer und in den Städten tummeln sich auch recht wenig RP´ler. Deswegen, versuchen wir als "Die Brudergilde" eben auf Huss das RP einzubringen wo es geht

LG vesa


----------



## Sethek (21. September 2008)

Also,

auf beiden deutschen RP-servern herrscht überwiegend Rollenspiel in der Art, wie ichs nicht mag und brauch.
Warhammer, grad auf Zerstörungsseite, ist kein Wiener Hofball. Da wird geeuchzt, daß die Schwarte kracht...Höhepunkt war der nette Auserkorene, der meinen Schwarzork fragte "Grüße, wollt ihr in eine Gilde" "mit r könnt ihr antworten" (Für mich ist Teil 1 schon semi-ooc und Teil 2 absolut, warum also ihr?).

Wie so oft war die Antwort "Wo siehse denn da noch nen Git? Ich bin da einzigä hia, aba ich bin da einzigä den da brauchs. Warum? Weil ich DA HÄRTÄSTÄ bin!" offensichtlich zu viel für die Gegenseite.

Ich gehe mittlerweilen dazu über, nur sehr knapp zu antworten und beinahe alles in Klammern zu setzen als OOC-Kennzeichnung, weil ich niemanden vor den Kopf stoßen oder stören will.

Ich kann halt leider mit "RP = Pseudoverquastes Schillerdeutsch" so gar nix anfangen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Vielleicht sollte ich auf Ordnungsseite spielen und da ausschließlich Schwertmeister und Erzmagier bzw wenn er den mal kommt den Ritter der Myrmidya. Da würds sogar passen.


----------



## Dini (21. September 2008)

Najo ich mach RP einfach nach Lust und Laune. 
Ob und wie Ooc´ler reagieren stört mich nicht, wobei bisher habe ich meist positive Erfahrungen gemacht.
Finds dann auch toll andere RP´ler anzutreffen.
Und sorry aber solche Chars, mit Namen die nur einer vollkommen geistigen Umnachtung entsprungen sein können, die werden rigoros gemeldet.
So Namen wie Killerkröte oder Bitchkiller, aus der Gilde Pwnrs.... (alles bis auf den gildennamen schon gehabt) 
Nee, muss ich nicht haben, kein 2. WoW bitte. 
Wenn die nicht in der Lage sind die Richtlinien zu lesen ists ihr Pech^^


----------



## spectrumizer (21. September 2008)

Sethek schrieb:


> Warhammer, grad auf Zerstörungsseite, ist kein Wiener Hofball. Da wird geeuchzt, daß die Schwarte kracht...Höhepunkt war der nette Auserkorene, der meinen Schwarzork fragte "Grüße, wollt ihr in eine Gilde" "mit r könnt ihr antworten" (Für mich ist Teil 1 schon semi-ooc und Teil 2 absolut, warum also ihr?).


Ja, bei Ordnung ists noch schlimmer. Da wird nach jeder PQ erstmal den Göttern gedankt, die ruhmreichen Taten eines "werten" jeden gelobt, etc. ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BlueIce84 (21. September 2008)

Bin als Hexenkriegerin auf Galrauch. Das Problem wird wohl sein das in der Serverliste OffenesRVR/RP steht, was zudem auch noch recht klein geschrieben ist. Dann kommen halt so Leute mit ihren Roxxor-Namen weil die nur sehen Open RVR und nicht zu hoch bevölkert.


Im Szenario grad:
Ich: "Bohrt eure Klingen tief ins Fleisch eurer jämmerlichen Gegner und lasst sie an ihrem Blut ersticken!" darauf nen anderer: "Was denn mit dir los? Ganz schön krank was du so los lässt..."



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Hoffe mal das sich das noch bessert in den nächsten Wochen. 


btw. suche ne nette RP Gilde. Bin zur Zeit Stufe 8, Name Larien.


----------



## Chiroc (21. September 2008)

Also ich bin sehr zufrieden mit Huss, erstmal hab ich eine tolle Gilden und in der ersten Zufallsgruppe wo ich drin war, waren erstmal auch zwei RP Orkze drinnen und natürlich gab es erstmal ne Streiterei, wer denn jetzt da Boss ist und die Befehle erteilt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mystral666 (21. September 2008)

Also ich bin auf Galrauch unterwegs und ich muss sagen, dass ich furchtbar enttäuscht bin.
Bisher waren höchstens 30% der Leute die ich getroffen habe RPler.
Alle anderen haben andauernd im /s rumgelolled und nerven mich mit ihrem ^^ und -.- und so weiter und sofort.
Das schlimme ist, dass man die OOCler nicht mehr von den RPlern unterscheiden kann wegen den Namen.
Nur selten läuft man einem lordofchaos von den lordsofownage über den Weg.
Ich glaube momenten gibt es nur 2 Rp-Gilden auf Seiten der Zerstörung: Rogorshno Razock und Kult des Leidens.
Sonst habe ich noch mit keinem RP gemacht.

Ich habe auch schon die OOCler angesprochen, warum die sich von den 20 Servern ausgerechnet einen der 4 RP-Server genommen haben.... aber die Leute sind wohl einfach zu dooooof um das Fenster mit den RP-Regeln, das VOR Charakterstellung auf-poppt zu lesen.

Also an GOA liegt es nicht... ich glaube die Leute sind einfach echt zu (sorry) *dämlich. * 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vesariilya (22. September 2008)

mystral666 schrieb:


> Also ich bin auf Galrauch unterwegs und ich muss sagen, dass ich furchtbar enttäuscht bin.
> Bisher waren höchstens 30% der Leute die ich getroffen habe RPler.
> Alle anderen haben andauernd im /s rumgelolled und nerven mich mit ihrem ^^ und -.- und so weiter und sofort.
> Das schlimme ist, dass man die OOCler nicht mehr von den RPlern unterscheiden kann wegen den Namen.
> ...



Wie bereits in ein paar Threads vorher schon erwähnt, sind wir [Die Brudergilde] auf Huss unterwegs und dort ist das RP recht gut, zumindest wir als Gilde bemühen uns sogar auf den Schlachtfeldern Rollenspiel zu betreiben. Was wir heute auch während der Belagerung von Mandreds Feste getan haben. Es war zwar ein langer aber siegreicher Kampf. Das allgemeine Rollenspiel *hmm* nunja, das entwickelt sich wirklich erst dann wenn man mit seiner Gilde in einer Stadt oder einem belebten Gebiet steht, wo viele Abenteurer vorbeikommen.

Ein paar Mal ist es so schon vorgekommen, das sich offenes Rollenspiel entwickelt hat, was eher mehr dem Zufall zu verdanken ist. Ich erinnere mich an einen Sigmarpriester der mir helfend zur Seite gegen eine Horde von Untoten beistand. Ja das war schon sehr sehr klasse.

LG Vesa


----------



## Klaviaer (23. September 2008)

Ich bin auch ein RPler...

Kein Harcore RPler, also in einem Kriegszug, wo manche Leute sich über 80 Kilometer unterhalten muss es nicht RP sein. Auch wenn man einen Boss das 10 mal tötet (ist der Untot?) muss es nicht RP sein. Nachsicht ist angesagt. Ich verlange nur im /s und /y RP. Dann aber auch korrekt.

Was die Namensmeldung angeht:

Ich habe einige Namen gemeldet und GM 1) Sagt ja kümmern wir uns drum und dann kommt GM 2) Nein verstößt nicht gegen die Regeln... GM 2 muss mal die RP Server Regeln lesen und GM 1 würde Ich einstellen. Ich glaube die achten momentan selbst nicht auf die Server und eliminieren erstmal die "anstößigen" und "rassistischen" auf allen Servern. Vor allem Goldyeller!

Schlimmer ist ihr "Zufalls"namensgenerator. Gespickt mit Silben und einer bestimmten Länge kommen bescheuertere Namen raus als sich jedes Kleinkind ausdenken kann. Auf Huss ist ein Sigmar mit "Witcore..." oder so unterwegs.

Ich sehe auch viele die einen Nachnahmen wählen... nun in Altdorf ist extra ein Typ dafür. Die 4 Gold. Ok Schwarzbart kann sich ja noch Schwarzbart "der Alte" nennen... hätte auch was.

Nebenbei:

Die RP Gidle Mordrins Groll sucht auf Huss noch eifrige RPler... und die die es lernen wollen.


----------



## Metalrabe (25. September 2008)

Klaviaer schrieb:


> Die RP Gidle Mordrins Groll sucht auf Huss noch eifrige RPler... und die die es lernen wollen.



Das hier ist nicht der gildenbewerbungs Thread....

Aber nebenbei hab noch ne nette Bekanntschafft mit oocler gemacht auf Egrimm.

Waren grade in ner open quest und ich woltle gerne in die Gruppe.
Zur info bin Chaosbarbar ich also:
"Kann ich mich eurem Kriegstrupp anschließen, ich will die Hunde abschlachten"....
keine Antwort also probier ichs nochmal
"Hey ihr Maden! Lasst uns die Kerle aufmischen , ich wäre jederzeit bereit"
nichts nur doofe Blicke (im übertragenen Sinne)
ich also na gut probier ichs mal so 
"OOC: INV plz" 
und ich hab gedacht ich schau nicht recht sofort wirklich 2 sekunden nachdem ich das geschrieben habe hatte ich die einladung,
echt erbärmlich und sowas nennt sich dann RP


ich glaube die sind einfach auf dem server so boah geil RVR ... für was steht denn das RP??? egal RvR und alles wegklicken und loszocken


----------



## Mikokami (25. September 2008)

Jedes MMO(RP)G die selbe Leier.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bhalin17 (25. September 2008)

Mikokami ich gebe euch voll und ganz Recht,

Nun selbst spiele ich mit mit meinen Eisenstürmler auf dem Server Egrimm auf Seiten der Ordnung wir sind sehr bemüht so viel Rp wie nur möglich zu machen...jedoch treffe ich immer mehr leute die auf diesen server sind und nicht einmal die bedeutung von Rp kennen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 da denk ich mir schon was.....

Die einzige möglichkeit ist und bleibt es sich mit dem Rplern zusammen zu tun und die anderen einfach zu ignorieren.


----------



## Cavalon (26. September 2008)

Bin auch auf Egrimm.. bis jetzt haben ALLE rp tauglich mit mir gesprochen und muss sagen , dass hat mir sehr viel Spass gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mamasus (27. September 2008)

Also ich erlebe auf egrimm auch viel RP!!! Bin sehr yufrieden!


----------



## Katalmacht (28. September 2008)

Wen man nen Ork oder Goblin spielt hatt man auf fast jedem Server ein wenig RP zumindest in deren Anfangsgebieten... viele sprechen deren Sprache und streiten rum , echt köstlich ;P

Schade das das bei den anderen Völkern nicht so durchkommt.


----------



## Vesariilya (28. September 2008)

Katalmacht schrieb:


> Wen man nen Ork oder Goblin spielt hatt man auf fast jedem Server ein wenig RP zumindest in deren Anfangsgebieten... viele sprechen deren Sprache und streiten rum , echt köstlich ;P
> 
> Schade das das bei den anderen Völkern nicht so durchkommt.



wenn es regelgetreu gespielt wird ist das sicher lustig, wenn ein goblin auf subtile art und weise den ork hintergeht. ich stell mir leider jedoch das ganze so vor, das es auch auf dieser seite diejenigen rpler gibt die sich keine niederlage eingestehen lassen (wenn sie einen goblin spielen) was dann leider den bach runtergeht. da ein schwarzork, einen frechen goblin der ihn zu sehr reizt wahrscheinlich packen würde und ihm das genick bricht

bei uns auf seiten der ordnung auf huss, habe ich schon echt schönes rp erlebt, also das was hier im moment an rp da ist, sollte so bleiben, das wäre klasse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich mag die sigmarpriester und hexenjäger, hehe meine persönlichen fanatiker *Grinst*

lg vesa


----------



## Chiroc (28. September 2008)

Ach, doch...wir hatten letztens Stammestreffen, da hat einer der Gobbos von blöden Orkzen geredet, da hab ich ihn ne Klippe runter geworfen, naja ein anderer Gobbo hat unseren Gargboss dann überzeugt, dass sowas nur der Gargboss darf, da hab ich einen Arschtritt von dem Gargboss bekommen und bin hinterher geflogen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Twibble (29. September 2008)

Auf Galrauch bin ich aus einer Gruppe geflogen, weil mein Squiggle orcified geredet hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auf Huss sieht die Welt auch auf der Zerstörungsseite schon besser aus. Man darf halt keine Gänseblümchenpflücker-Runden in der Kneipe erwarten.


----------



## Teelana (2. Oktober 2008)

Ich hab mir ja groß und lang vorgenommen, mal die RP Brille ein wenig abzulegen und etwas gutmütiger die ganze Sache
zu betrachten. Ich meine klar, komischerweise nennen sich zwei Server wirklich RP Server aber mal ganz ehrlich Huss ist wirklichdas 
grausamste Pseudo RP Serverlein das ich jemals erlebt habe. *schmunzelt*

Heute in einem Kampf um das Phönixtor: Der Schwarzork Mäc Donalds und sein Bruder Schildbürger kommen auf mich zugestürmt.
Innerlich muss ich beim ersten Mal lachen, wie blöd man sein kann sich solche Namen auf RP Servern zuzulegen. 
Na was solls, die beiden werden zerlegt da sie !alleine! zu unserer Flagge kamen. Das taten sie übrigens die ganzen 15 Minuten immer wieder,
wie die Irren. Da war der Name mal wieder Programm.

Später dann als ich mich in das Kampfgetümmel vorne werfe werde ich schon ein wenig saurer als ich einen Zerstörungsspieler
mit dem Namen Ulbricht sehe. Da habe ich dann glatt vergessen mir etwas anderes von ihm zu merken, denn bei Leuten die die Namen
von solchen Monstern der Geschichte verwenden, da sehe ich dann doch rot. Ich schau noch nach links und rechts und schließlich
winkt mir ein Zwerg mit dem Namen McMenno zu. Resigniert tippe ich ein paar Sätze im /say ein, wie das alles doch schlimm
wäre mit den komischen Vögeln um einen herum und als Antwort bekomme ich genau zwei ^^. Gut, schluss aus Ende, das Szenario
wird fertig gespielt, dann widme ich mich mal mehr der Gilde in der ich bin und die sich für eine Rollenspielgilde hält.

Ich schmunzel als unsere Elfen scheinbar an Schizophrenie erkranken und sich für Elben halten. Mae govannen und Suilad sind allerdings
auch so ziemlich die beiden einzigen Sätze die sie IC rauslassen. Ha, da hat sich ja wieder jemand mit dem Universum beschäftigt.
Ob ich mir doch mal eine Adeptus Sororitas, eine Eldar oder gleiche eine Jedi erstellen sollte? Gut, der Elf der von seinen bösen
Eltern Lichtbringer genannt wurde muss einem ja schon leid tun. War sicher eine harte Jugend, dauernd seinen Eltern die
Kerzen zu bringen wenn es dunkel wurde. Ich atme also noch einmal tief ein, klapper die Namensliste der Gilde ab und lese
dann nur noch im Chat: "Sauron has joined..." Sauron schmettert noch ein Suilad und ich drücke wie wild den "Gilden verlassen" Knopf.
Hilfe, wo bin ich denn hier nur gelandet?

Im Prinzip muss man schmunzeln wenn man das mal erlebt hat. Denn ernst nehmen kann man das Spiel und seiner Spieler damit nun
wirklich nicht mehr. Und dann fragen sich die Leute wirklich, wieso man TS nicht mag. Ehrlich, solche Leute sind durch ihre schlichte
Präsenz schon nicht gesund für mein Herz. Wieso bei allen sieben Höllen sollte es mir dann noch in den Sinn kommen deren liebenswerte
Stimmen und eloquente Gespräche direkt in meinen Gehörgang zu pusten? 

Ein Glück, dass ich mir vorgenommen habe, mich nicht mehr zu ärgern. *grinst*


----------



## Vesariilya (2. Oktober 2008)

Puh ganz ehrlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Du hast einfach nur Pech gehabt denke ich. Klar sind solche Namen auf einem RP Server absolut unterste Schublade, jedoch wird es immer unbelehrbare Schwarze Schafe geben. Ich hingegen kann bisher fast nur Positives Berichten was das RP auf Huss angeht. Genauso das RP der Gilde, es passt einfach und es tauchen auch oft nette Geschichten im Gildenchat auf an denen man sich auch gern beteiligt. 

Unabhängig von der Gilde, habe ich schon so manchen Abenteurer getroffen dort draußen in den Feldern wo sich dann kleine Geschichten entwickelt haben, was auch ziemlich Spaß gemacht hat. In den Schlachtfeldern, ist es mit dem Schreiben bei vielen einfach nicht möglich, da nicht jeder multitasking fähig ist und eben viele auch einfach nur "sich prügeln" wollen und die Zeit am PC genießen ohne groß zu kommunizieren. Außerhalb der Schlachtfelder findet man jedoch sehr sehr viel RP und das ganz besonders in Altdorf am Marktplatz.

Traurig ist eben halt das gleich alle über einen Kamm geschoren werden, wenn gerade mal 2 oder 3 Leute etwas negatives gemacht haben. 

Lg Vesa


----------



## Teelana (2. Oktober 2008)

Erstens, dich will ich sowieso noch anschreiben, Vesariilya. Ich hoffe noch immer inständig eine wirkliche RP Gilde zu finden bei der
ich nicht klein Hänschens Geschichte vom ersten Samenerguss im Gildenchat lesen muss. 
Und zweitens, was das Rollenspiel in den freien Gebieten angeht, da muss ich sagen das mir bisher genau zweimal Gruppen begegnet sind, 
die das machten. Eine Gruppe war zusammengesetzt aus Mitgliedern deiner Gilde, die andere waren Zwerge. Aber seit ich mal eine Zeit lang
HdRo gespielt habe bin ich schon längst von meinem wunschdenken abgerückt, dass auf RP Servern auch wirklich Rollenspieler
findbar sein müssten, die ihre Rolle lebendig und offen gestalten.
Und das ist kein 2 Tage Eindruck, ich spiele auf Huss nun schon seit dem ersten Tag der Open Beta. Was anderes als ein RP Server kommt 
bei mir sowieso nicht einmal in die engere Wahl.


----------



## Vesariilya (2. Oktober 2008)

Teelana schrieb:


> Erstens, dich will ich sowieso noch anschreiben, Vesariilya. Ich hoffe noch immer inständig eine wirkliche RP Gilde zu finden bei der
> ich nicht klein Hänschens Geschichte vom ersten Samenerguss im Gildenchat lesen muss.
> Und zweitens, was das Rollenspiel in den freien Gebieten angeht, da muss ich sagen das mir bisher genau zweimal Gruppen begegnet sind,
> die das machten. Eine Gruppe war zusammengesetzt aus Mitgliedern deiner Gilde, die andere waren Zwerge. Aber seit ich mal eine Zeit lang
> ...



Das kann ich durchaus Verstehen *lächelt* Ich kann mich gern einmal mit euch unterhalten, Ihr müsst jedoch Carumel anflüstern wenn Ihr mich erreichen möchtet. Morgen werdet Ihr das ganz sicher, jedoch heute weiß ich nicht wann ich von der Arbeit wieder daheim bin. Das ist immer von meinem Flugplan abhängig und daher kann ich das nie genau sagen. Da Nachtflug ansteht, wird es wohl nichts vor 23 / 24 Uhr werden

Liebe Grüße
Vesariilya

ps Ich freue mich schon auf unser Gespräch miteinander


----------



## Haegr@Ysera (3. Oktober 2008)

Hallo,

ich bin vor ein paar Tagen von Kemmler nach Huss gewechselt, da auf Kemmler noch weniger los war. OK, auf Huss rennen mehr Leute rum, aber RP habe ich noch keins gefunden, sieht man mal von "Für den Imperator" in den Szenarien ab. Außerhalb der Szenarien schreibt man ab und zu etwas um einen anderen Char anzuspielen, aber meist ist dieser entweder afk oder schon sonst wohin geflitzt, bevor man fertig getippt hat. Wird Zeit, daß gehen und sitzen implementiert wird.

Nun bin ich auf der Suche nach einer reinen Dawi Gilde für meine Dawibrüder Felogrim (Eisenbrecher) und Felodan (Runenpriester). Falls es keine gibt, werde ich selber eine gründen. Obwohl Gildenleiter nicht so mein Fall ist.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Interessierte an einer Gildengründung, oder bereits existierende Zwergengilden ohne lateinischen Namen, können mir gerne eine PM schicken bzw. InGame unter og Namen anschreiben.


----------



## Vesariilya (3. Oktober 2008)

Haegr@Ysera schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich bin vor ein paar Tagen von Kemmler nach Huss gewechselt, da auf Kemmler noch weniger los war. OK, auf Huss rennen mehr Leute rum, aber RP habe ich noch keins gefunden, sieht man mal von "Für den Imperator" in den Szenarien ab. Außerhalb der Szenarien schreibt man ab und zu etwas um einen anderen Char anzuspielen, aber meist ist dieser entweder afk oder schon sonst wohin geflitzt, bevor man fertig getippt hat. Wird Zeit, daß gehen und sitzen implementiert wird.
> 
> ...



Wende dich doch an jemanden von Modrins Groll, welche eine sehr gute Zwergengilde sind. Dort findest du sicherlich einen Platz 

Liebe Grüße
Vesariilya


----------



## Leilia (6. Oktober 2008)

Also ich finde auf Huss das Rollenspiel auch durchaus "gelungen".

Perfekt wird es nie sein, aber es ist doch recht viel vorhanden.
War schränkt uns ja noch etwas mit den Emotes ein, ich hoffe ja das es in Zukunft besser damit wird.


----------



## Vaneera (9. Oktober 2008)

Leilia schrieb:


> Also ich finde auf Huss das Rollenspiel auch durchaus "gelungen".
> 
> Perfekt wird es nie sein, aber es ist doch recht viel vorhanden.
> War schränkt uns ja noch etwas mit den Emotes ein, ich hoffe ja das es in Zukunft besser damit wird.



*Grübelt*
Wo hast Du dieses RP angetroffen? Ich habe in einer Woche bislang 0 - in Worten - NULL RP auf diesem Server bemerkt. Wenn ich überhaupt mal eine Antwort auf meine Begrüßung bekomme, mache ich schon eine Flasche Elfenwein auf.^^ Ninja-Invites, OOC in Gruppen (wenn überhaupt die Chatfunktion genutzt wird), Kiddies, die einen mit Blödsinn zuspammen und Char-Namen wie "Punika", "Motörhead" oder "Annkathrin" (Hexenkriegerin). Die Hoffnung, dass diese Kinderkrankheiten spätestens ab 13.11. geheilt werden, stirbt zuletzt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ach ja - ich gehöre nicht zur selbsternannten RP-Polizei oder zu den Hardcore-Rollenspielern. Aber zumindest von LotRO (Belegaer) bin ich gewohnt, dass die Minimal-RP-Regeln der Höflichkeit vom Gros der Spieler beherrscht & angewendet werden.


----------



## Vesariilya (9. Oktober 2008)

Vaneera schrieb:


> *Grübelt*
> Wo hast Du dieses RP angetroffen? Ich habe in einer Woche bislang 0 - in Worten - NULL RP auf diesem Server bemerkt. Wenn ich überhaupt mal eine Antwort auf meine Begrüßung bekomme, mache ich schon eine Flasche Elfenwein auf.^^ Ninja-Invites, OOC in Gruppen (wenn überhaupt die Chatfunktion genutzt wird), Kiddies, die einen mit Blödsinn zuspammen und Char-Namen wie "Punika", "Motörhead" oder "Annkathrin" (Hexenkriegerin). Die Hoffnung, dass diese Kinderkrankheiten spätestens ab 13.11. geheilt werden, stirbt zuletzt.
> 
> 
> ...



Also auf Seiten der Ordnung auf Huss findet man sehr viel Rollenspiel und mir ist bisher eigentlich kaum jemand aufgefallen der sich als RP Polizist geoutet hat durch seine Art und Weise. Klar auch solche Spieler wird es geben und es wird auch wieder die Spieler geben.... die... eben dieses unangenehme OOC an den Tag legen.

Aber im großen und ganzen passt es wunderbar. Ich bin sehr gern auf Huss unterwegs, auch wenn es nicht immer einfach ist einen Weißen Löwen regelkonform zu spielen, da einem einfach der Ansatz ein wenig fehlt. Jedenfalls geben sich viele Spieler sehr viel Mühe und das ist doch großartig

Danke
Vesariilya aka Carumel


----------



## Ngaio (17. Oktober 2008)

Bin ein Level 10 Zwerg auf Huss, und laufe sehr einsam durch die Lande (ok bis jetzt nur 2, wie dem auch seih), ich würde gern ein wenig RP probieren bzw. mich so richtig darin verkriechen (falsches Wort, ich hoffe ihr versteht was ich damit sagen will), und irgendwie läuft mir aber kaum wer im T1 Gebiet über den Weg (kann ja kaum Kapitel 4 machen, naja allein wie die anderen 2), sollte ich vielleicht das Gebiet wechselnt ist bei den Menschen oder den Elfen(oder sind es Elben, man merkt halt das ich echt sehr neu bin im Warhammer Univerum) mehr los?

Worauf möchte ich eigentlich hinaus, ich würd gern eine Rolle in der Welt übernehmen hab mir auch schon eine kleine Geschichte für meinen Zwerg überlegt, aber ich kann mich ja nicht mitteilen!

Nimmt mich wer an die Hand? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg Ein Zwerg


----------



## Imar (17. Oktober 2008)

Elben gibs soweit ich weiß nur bei Herr der Ringe in Warhammer werden die durchweg Elfen genannt soweit ich in Errinerung hab. Wer was anderes sagt gehört erschossen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Emol (18. Oktober 2008)

Ngaio schrieb:


> Bin ein Level 10 Zwerg auf Huss, und laufe sehr einsam durch die Lande (ok bis jetzt nur 2, wie dem auch seih), ich würde gern ein wenig RP probieren bzw. mich so richtig darin verkriechen (falsches Wort, ich hoffe ihr versteht was ich damit sagen will), und irgendwie läuft mir aber kaum wer im T1 Gebiet über den Weg (kann ja kaum Kapitel 4 machen, naja allein wie die anderen 2), sollte ich vielleicht das Gebiet wechselnt ist bei den Menschen oder den Elfen(oder sind es Elben, man merkt halt das ich echt sehr neu bin im Warhammer Univerum) mehr los?
> 
> Worauf möchte ich eigentlich hinaus, ich würd gern eine Rolle in der Welt übernehmen hab mir auch schon eine kleine Geschichte für meinen Zwerg überlegt, aber ich kann mich ja nicht mitteilen!
> 
> ...



Nun ich kann dir nur sagen wie ich es in Gesellschaft geschafft habe: Mit einer Gilde. Bis dahin war ich auch fast immer alleine unterwegs und hab kein RP machen können aber seit ich in der Gilde bin geht es richtig gut. Bei Burgbelagerungen geht die ganze Gilde hin, mit RP versteht sich, wir trafen uns erst gestern in Altdorf und haben eine ÖQ gemacht, natürlich auch mit RP, dann noch eine andere versucht, das ging schief aber hat trotzdem Spaß gemacht... ohne RP wäre es sicher nicht so lustig gewesen. Ich kann dir deshalb nur raten dir eine RP-Gilde zu suchen.


----------



## Ngaio (18. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Kanfred, ich hab da eine Nachricht an dich, vielleicht kannst du dem ja Helfen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




"Seid gegrüß'd Mensch'ling, seht ihr vielleicht eine möglichkeit das wir uns treffen, also ich und mei' Fass, und ihr solltet auch da sein auf zwei dreiund zwanzig Bier! Und kommt mir ja nicht damit das ihr kein Bier trinkt! *hicks* Ohne Bier läss'd sich so überhaupt nicht gud sprechen, oh bevor ich es vergess ihr zahl't *lach*, mei Fass greift nämlich keiner an sehen dürft ihr es, aber mehr auch nicht VERSTANDEN? *rülps*, falls ihr damit einverstannden seid meldet euch bei diesem anderen Menschling den ich rekrutiert habe!"


Wiedu lesen kannst ist er der meinung das ich mir das jetzt mit dir ausmachen darf, wann und wo du ihn antreffen kannst, nur ein kleiner Tipp seih höflich der Zwerg ist nämlich ein ganz ein schwerer Fall.

MfG


----------



## Emol (18. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Ngaio,

nun das Problem an der Sache: Ich spiel auf Kemmler.
Ich wollte dir nur eben den Tipp mit der Gilde geben.
Hier die Gilden die laut dem Buffed Gildenforum auf Huss nach Ordnungsspielern suchen (nur die die ich derzeit gefunden hab):

- Ordo Malleus (Blackjack oder Atlas kontaktieren)
- Grimnirs Zorn (Nur Zwerge, Hjoki oder Fowyr kontaktieren)
- Der Orden der Devourer (RP-RvR und nur Leute >/= 18 Jahren, Gerlando und Einahr kontaktieren)
- Die Brudergilde (Vesariilya kontakieren)
- Asatru (Nur Leute >/= 18 Jahren, Skady, Hagelline oder Kyoles kontaktieren)
- Flammen des Imperiums
- Die Wächter der Weisheit (Nur Leute >/= 18 Jahren)
- Nucleus Immortalis (Nur Leute >/= 16 Jahren, Gorgamir, Gilion oder Corbin kontaktieren)
- Lux Draconis (RP, Anthalion, Darik/Durganon oder Wilbert kontaktieren)
- Blutsbrüder (Amirez kontaktieren)
- Falkenbanner (Brandar oder Cathelyn kontaktieren)
- Mordrins Groll (RP, Grimnus kontaktieren)
- An Caidreabh Mor (Isadrienia kontaktieren)
- Consecrati Cruci Cranii (RP-RvR, Ramirez, Elodiron, Kyalh oder Tardek kontaktieren)

Ich hoffe ich habe alle gefunden, gesucht hab ich einfach mit "huss ordnung" falls du sonst noch welche findest hab ich sie wohl übersehen.

Kanfred Altenberg.


----------



## Ngaio (18. Oktober 2008)

Danke schön. das du dir die Arbeit antust echt nett von dir, der Zwerg lässt dir noch was ausrichten!

"Nun da hast da wohl Pech gehabt mit dem Bier *hicks*, aber mein Rekrut had mir deine Informationen, insofern man diesen trau'n kann zukommen lassen, also hab't dank'..... Ich brauch ein Bier du Holzkop' kein Spuckwasser..."

Entschuldigung das sollte eigentlich nicht in der Aufzeichnung dabei stehen. Der Zwerg schreibt aber manchmal nur ein Schwachsinn zusammen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ... aber was macht man nicht alles für Geld. Also nochmal danke

MfG


----------



## Emol (18. Oktober 2008)

Macht man doch gerne für einen Zwerg.


----------



## Vesariilya (18. Oktober 2008)

Bei der Brudergilde bitte:

Carumel (Vesariilya)
Tehlendil
Carlie
Lothaire

Ansprechen, da rein "Vesariilya" nicht so ganz stimmt *schmunzelt* Aber vielen Dank für die Auflistung. Wir von der Brudergilde fordern jedoch eine Bewerbung von den Rekruten die unserer Gemeinschaft beitreten möchten. Wir nutzen den Gildenchat als RP Plattform und bieten TS nur auf freiwilliger Basis an. Jedwede Gildenaktion wird OHNE Teamspeak stattfinden

Hochachtungsvoll
Vesariilya


----------



## Lase04 (19. Oktober 2008)

dreht sich das spiel allles nur um RvR und PvP oder is das so ähnlich wie bei wow?
würde mich freuen wenn mir einer antworten würde
danke schonmal im vorraus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vesariilya (19. Oktober 2008)

Lase04 schrieb:


> dreht sich das spiel allles nur um RvR und PvP oder is das so ähnlich wie bei wow?
> würde mich freuen wenn mir einer antworten würde
> danke schonmal im vorraus
> 
> ...



Das Spiel dreht sich im Endbereich fast nur noch um Burgenbelagerungen (sogenanntes RvR) und Szenarien (Wie die Schlachtfelder in World of Warcraft nur, meiner persönlichen Meinung nach wesentlich besser, da viel mehr Auswahl+ bessere Stimmung) zudem dreht sich das Spiel darum, das du mit deiner Fraktion die feindliche Hauptstadt / Städte einnimmst.

Hättest du eine Suchfunktion genutzt, dann wären diese Fragen gar nicht aufgetaucht.  Doch Ich bin einmal so frei und weise dich zusätzlich noch darauf hin, das du hier in einen Thread Fragen gepostet hast, die sich ganz und gar nicht um das Rollenspiel drehen. Also suche dir bitte einen anderen Ort, oder nutze wie vorhin schon geschrieben die Suchfunktion dieses Forums. Mit einigen Augenblicken wirst du feststellen das das Leben ohne die vielen Fragen viel einfacher erscheinen wird.

Das Spiel Warhammer Online und World of Warcraft direkt zu vergleichen halte Ich zudem für Falsch, denn man vergleicht auch nicht den Geschmack von Kirschen mit dem eines Apfels. Falls du jedoch auf das Rollenspiel ansprichst, ob dies in den beiden Spielen  gleichgut ist, kann Ich dir nur meine persönliche Erfahrung mitteilen.

Hier in Warhammer Online gibt es auf dem Server Huss sehr viel Rollenspiel, was allerdings auch schon durch die Antworten in diesem Thread klar geworden sein mus. Das Rollenspiel ist ein ganz anderes als in World of Warcraft. Denn hier in Warhammer Online herrscht richtiger Krieg, und kein "klammheimlicher Frieden" der von Geplänkeln gebrochen wird. Es geht hier um Mord, Totschlag und Verderbniss. Natürlich geht es auch um Ordnung, es ist einfach DER Kampf von Gut gegen Böse.

Auch die Geschichte von Warhammer Online ist wesentlich ausgereifter als die von World of Warcraft, da es Unmengen an Hintergrundwissen über jedes einzelne Volk gibt. Von Mortheim und anderen Zusätzen einmal abgesehen. Desweiteren gibt es auch keinen Stilbruch mit der Geschichte wie es in WoW der Fall gewesen ist (Die Scherbenwelt) und es ist alles ein wenig familiärer. Da es keine 10 Millionen Accounts gibt, von denen ohnehin nur noch 3 Millionen Spielen, ist es einfach noch angenehmer von der Community her. 

Das RP auf dem Rollenspielserver Huss, wird von einigen Gilden recht hoch gehalten ohne die üblichen WoW Anwandlungen (liegt vielleicht auch daran das es keine Realmforen gibt bzw noch nicht gibt) die die Community zumeist entzweien oder eben besondere Charaktere hervorbringen, welche das Rollenspiel ein wenig herunterziehen. Probier es einfach aus, das Spiel kostet mit einem Probemonat nur ca 50 Euro und vermittelt bereits nach Stunden einen Einblick. Ich kann dir nur ans Herz legen, dieses geniale Spiel nicht mit WoW zu vergleichen oder diesen Vergleich andersherum zu handeln. Es sind einfach zwei verschiedene Spiele, ein Spiel sagt dir vielleicht mehr zu als das andere. Jedenfalls das wichtigste ist, das man es genießt wenn man denn schon spielt.

Liebe Grüße Vesariilya Sathay
aka Carumel Mercator


----------



## Flintgrimm (23. Oktober 2008)

... also ... 

... *rülps* ...

... also ...

... *Bier nachschenkt* ...

... also ...

... *Pfeifchen anzündet* ...

... also bei Helgas dicken Kugeln ... was ich eigentlich sagen wollte ist ... also ... na ja ... ich komme vom "Clan der Grimmbarts" ... wir sind in der Welt namens "Kemmler" zu Hause ... und ich muss mal sagen ... *sich an der Nase kratzt* ... ich habe es so richtig gut getroffen ... nur Zwerge ... manche gesprächiger als andere ... aber alle zusammen ein sturer Haufen wenn es darum geht zu sterben ... und überhaupt ... *paffpaffpaff* ... also wenn jemand das heisse Zwergenblut in sich verspürt ... und nicht allein sein möchte ... na ja ... also ... wir würden schon euch in die Arme schliessen ... so bei ein zwei drei ... Bier ... also ... Fäßchen ... pro Kopf ... 

ooc : ich kann nur sagen das ich auf Kemmler und speziell mit "meinem" Clan viel Glück habe und hatte ... alles Zwerge von Grund auf ... klar der eine betreibt RP mehr als der andere ... und grade RP-Style ist Ansichtssache ... ( dem einen reicht die passende Sprache ... der andere braucht es bis zur letzten Geste ) ... aber bisher ist es gradezu "erholend" nach all den Jahren Non-RP in so manch anderer Welt ... 

... *rülps* ...

... so ... ich muss dann mal weiter ... Grünhäute fallen nicht von selbst um ... die sind stur ... ach was ... dumm ... die sind tot wenn sie uns treffen und merken es nicht mal ... das muss man denen ganz deutlich vor Augen führen ... also wenn man ihren Kopf erstmal hat ... muss an den Pilzsporen liegen ... sagt zumindest mein Bruder Grollgrimm ...

... ach so ... *am Kopf kratzt* ...

... Flintgrimm Orksprenger ... mein Name ... nur falls sich einer von euch zu uns verirrt ...


----------



## Möllchen (4. November 2008)

Bisher habe ich fast nur positive Erfahrungen auf den RP Servern, die ich bewandere, gemacht.
Wenn sich bis jetzt auch noch keine wirklichen "Lagerfeuergesprächsundgeschichtsaustauschabende" ergeben haben.
Was aber auch daran liegen kann, das das Spiel noch "jung" ist und, so kenne ich das noch aus den Anfängen von WoW, die Spieler mehr mit dem leveln beschäftigt sind.

Aber vielen OOClern bin ich bisher nicht begegnet.
Entweder sind die Leute stumm oder aber sie sind im /s iC.
Was mich freut.
:O)


----------



## Khorgarjin (10. November 2008)

Meine wenigkeit Stiefelt derzeit auf Egrimm herum, dort ist es auch angenehm, Klar das RSP bleibt der Zeit auf der Strecke, bin ja auch net im höheren Tier und im Low Tier sind viele sehr verschwiegen. PQs allein sind nicht einfach und viele Gattungen werden von PQ zu PQ schwerer und die Heros am Ende, sind ja nunmal ne ganz üble Sorte. 

Aber ich gebe Egrimm aufjeden Fall ne Chance, scheinen enorm viele auf der Seiten der Zerstörung zu stehen und Golrik Eisenfaust ist ein wasch echter Zwerg und wenn 100 Feinde gegen 1 stehen man ist ein Zwerg und dazu noch Eisenbrecher. Wir haben unter der Erde schon einige Gobbos vertrieben ... aber das ist etwas anders.

Nein ich finde es störend wenn einige sich Namen geben, die eigentlich garnicht ins Warhammer Universum gehören, oft haben einige seltsame Namen, die man als Nachname ruhig tragen kann, aber net als richtigen Charnamen, nennen tu ich keine dieser Namen. Aber die meisten Wissen was ich damit meine. Es stört einfach und so jemand quatsch ich auch schon garnicht an wegen irgendwas, selbst wenn er Heiler ist. Da sterb ich als Zwerg lieber stolz und ehrenvoll. Auch staune ich das viele oft gern Elben sagen, obwohl Elben es im Warhammer Universum an sich nicht gibt. Die Hochelfen würden sich ja weder Elf noch Elb nennen, sondern Asur und die Dunkeelfen Druchii, hab jetzt das WE AB net zur Hand, aber die Bäumchenfreunde haben auch einen Namen für ihr Volk =).

Die Zwerge müssten ja glaub ich Dawi heißen. Aber was auch oft gemacht wird, sind Namen nehmen von Persönlichkeiten. Gut ich meine Gotrek ist ein typischer Zwergennamen, dass ist ja ok. Auch Felix ist ja ein typischer Menschenname. Aber Grungni ist doch bissel weit hergeholt oder wenn sich einer Sigmar nennt oder gar Isha etc. Also ob sie dann RSP machen oder nicht, dass sei mal dahin gestellt. Aber wenn sie RSP machen, sollten sie wissen warum solche Namen eigentlich auch nicht in sowas gehören. Also wenn ich einen Namen eines Gottes trage und dann net mal die Feindliche Hauptstadt allein einnehme, ist das nur PR. 

Nein egal wie schön Huss sein mag und das es dort etliche gute Gilden gibt, vorallem scheint es richtige Zwergengilden zu geben. Groll oder Eidbrüder eben. Aber er ist Core und Core ist ... weiß net nicht mein Ding. Mit Level 12 ist es in den Augen der Entwickler unfair wenn ich ein 11er oder 10 vermöbeln möchte, aber wenn ein 11er ein 4er verhaut ist das natürlich ok. Ne da bin ich mit der zwei Stufenregel zufrieden. Auch wenn mal ein 20er die 11er Camps eingenommen hatte und gerade 2 witzige Destros da waren und eine Hexernjägerin mir half, hatten uns beide ja gefreut und den Champion gezogen (da wir vorher die beiden Typen vermöbel haben), aber da kam dann halt ein 20er dazu und wir sind gegangen. Wo bleibt da der Spaß? Meine muss doch Fun machen, hab doch auch mal allein mit Level 10 und Heiltrank ;p versteht sich ein Champion klar gemacht, denkmal damit bin ich net allein .ABer sowas gehört doch auch zum Zwergen und Ork da sein dazu. Aber ein wahrer Ork oder Zwerge kämpft doch net gegen 10er, wenn er 20er vermöbeln darf haha. 

Also im ganzen bin ich schon recht zu frieden mit Egrimm und halte die Augen nach einer richtigen Zwergengilde auf. Am besten ein Groll gegen Orks haha. Den Orks sind nette Gegner. Daher auch mal ein gruß an die Destor von Egrimm. Denn oft sieht man da richtige Orks und Gobblins rum laufen oder eben Chaoten und Druchii. Natürlich auch auf der Ordnungseite. Hoffe nur das mehr Leute zu Egrimm finden, so das auch mal im Low Tier bissel was geht.


----------



## Galnet (20. November 2008)

Ich spiele auf Huss (zerstöhrung). RP ist quasi tot. Es gibt alle heiligen zeiten RP events wie das allsontagliche Gelage ind er Gelagehalle und solche sachen müssen auch immer erst ewigkeiten vorher angekündigt und beworben werden sonst kommt keiner.

Kommt mal alle aus euren löchern gekrochen. es gibt keinerlei spontanes rp. Wir sind n RP server und kein core server. Ihr werdet ned verrecken wenn ihr eine einzelne burg mal stehen lasst. Ist ja ganz nett wenn im RvR schlachtzug mal das eine oder andere wort im rp stil gewechselt wird aber wirkliches RP ist das nicht. ich vermisse Charaktergeschichten leute die sich einfach mal in ne taverne setzen nur weil se nix besseres zu tuhen haben. es gibt keine intrigen kein gestänkere noch nichtmahl lesbische Hexenkriegerinnen (hallo das spiel ist ab 12 jahren. Wenns da keine lesbo elfen gibt kann da was nicht stimmen)

Fasst euch mal nen herz und macht mal was ganz ungezwungen. und wenn ihr euch nur sinnlos besauft und dann auf die Idee kommt die bibliothek abzufackeln.

Edit:
(PS: wer sich über rechtschreibfehler beklagt wird an den Genitalien aufgehängt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Bladirus (20. November 2008)

Du willst lesbische Elfen?! Geh nach WoW auf den Server Rat von XXXXXXXXX. Da hast du deine Elfen. Aber sonst: Such dir doch ne Gilde! Am besten natürlich eine die auch RP betreibt. Also viel Glück beim Finden.


----------



## Galnet (20. November 2008)

Ich leite sogar eine )


----------



## Caldazar (22. November 2008)

Wer Rollenspiel auf Egrimm sucht, dem kann ich morgen den 23.11 empfehlen wir veranstalten auf Destro Seite ne Art Tavenenabend in der Gelagehalle der Stadt (nicht Viperngrube!).

Ansonsten einfach immer wieder mal Leute anspielen, die erste Sturm&Drang Zeit ist vorbei wo alle wie wild vor sich hin leveln und man findet doch mehr RP als man glaubt wenn man aktiv sucht.
Ich nutz das hier gleich mal um auf unsere RP Allianz aufmerksam zu machen, spielt einen von uns an und normalerweise steigen die Leute drauf ein.

Mitglieder wären bisher:
Pakt der Verdammnis
Sendboten der Verdammnis
Fiez und gemein
Blutrausch
Blutwoelfe

Fliegt mit dem Raben


----------

